# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  PHP और .net

## uttarakhandi

*
मित्रों,
मेरे पास कोई लैप्टॉप या कम्प्यूटर नहीं है बस केवल एक iPad है । मैं php और नेट प्रोग्रैमिंग लैंग्विज सीखना चाहता हूँ । क्या ऑनलाइन प्रोग्रैमिंग जैसा कोई setup क्लाउड में उपलब्ध है । 

मतलब मैं iPad से क्लाउड में ही प्रोग्रैमिंग कर सकूँ और सीख सकूँ । 


*

----------


## uttarakhandi

मुख्य रूप से में मोबाइल के लिए app डिवेलप करना सीखना चाहता हूँ

----------


## anita

> *
> मित्रों,
> मेरे पास कोई लैप्टॉप या कम्प्यूटर नहीं है बस केवल एक iPad है । मैं php और नेट प्रोग्रैमिंग लैंग्विज सीखना चाहता हूँ । क्या ऑनलाइन प्रोग्रैमिंग जैसा कोई setup क्लाउड में उपलब्ध है । 
> 
> मतलब मैं iPad से क्लाउड में ही प्रोग्रैमिंग कर सकूँ और सीख सकूँ । 
> 
> 
> *



.net के लिए 
https://dotnetfiddle.net

rextester.com/

PHP के लिए 
http://www.writephponline.com/


पहले आप इन दोनों के फ्रेमवर्क और बेसिक्स को पूर्ण कर ले फिर मोबाइल की तरफ जाईयेगा

----------


## uttarakhandi

शुक्रिया अनिता जी , 

आपने तो मेरी सारी समस्या ही हल कर  दी ।

----------


## uttarakhandi

लगे हाथों थोड़ी मदद और कर दीजिए । कोई अच्छी ऑनलाइन किताब और बता दीजिए । बिलकुल बेसिक हो ।

----------


## anita

https://www.w3schools.com/asp/

शुरुवात यहा से कीजिये

----------


## anita

कुछ समझ ना आये तो पूछ सकते है .net में कोशिश करुँगी की मदद कर सकू

----------


## uttarakhandi

> कुछ समझ ना आये तो पूछ सकते है .net में कोशिश करुँगी की मदद कर सकू


शुक्रिया , अब लगता है मैं सीख सकता हूँ । हौसला बढ़ाने और मदद के वादे के लिए शुक्रिया ।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> कुछ समझ ना आये तो पूछ सकते है .net में कोशिश करुँगी की मदद कर सकू


मैंने पम भेजकर एक डाउट पूछा था, उसका जवाब नहीं मिला?

----------


## anita

> शुक्रिया , अब लगता है मैं सीख सकता हूँ । हौसला बढ़ाने और मदद के वादे के लिए शुक्रिया ।



जी कोशिश करुँगी

----------


## Krishna

जावा तथा पी एच पी के लिए आप मुझ से संपर्क कर सकते हैं |

अभी तो नहीं पर जल्दी ही मैं इन पर भी वीडियो बनाऊंगा .... 

धन्यवाद ||

----------


## anita

> शुक्रिया , अब लगता है मैं सीख सकता हूँ । हौसला बढ़ाने और मदद के वादे के लिए शुक्रिया ।



आपकी पढाई कैसी चल रही है ?

----------


## uttarakhandi

शुक्रिया अनिता जी और कृष्णा जी ,

पढ़ाई शुरू की है । कुछ कान्सेप्ट्स समझ आए हैं कुछ पर मेहनत के रहा हूँ । बाक़ी इतना समझ आया है की जॉवस्क्रिप्ट और html पर भी महंत करनी होगी ।

----------


## anita

> शुक्रिया अनिता जी और कृष्णा जी ,
> 
> पढ़ाई शुरू की है । कुछ कान्सेप्ट्स समझ आए हैं कुछ पर मेहनत के रहा हूँ । बाक़ी इतना समझ आया है की जॉवस्क्रिप्ट और html पर भी महंत करनी होगी ।



शुरुवात में इतनी जरुरत नहीं है 

आप सर्वर साइड कंट्रोल्स का प्रयोग करे 

HTML कंट्रोल्स आपको धीरे धीरे समझ आ जायेंगे 

जावा स्क्रिप्ट का शुरुवात में प्रयोग नहीं है 

जब बड़ा प्रोजेक्ट बनायेंगे तब इसकी आवश्यकता पड़ेगी 

अभी HTML और java script के साथ कई और चीज़े प्रयोग हो रही है 

जैसे bootstrap, JQuery

पर ये सब बाद की बात है पहले आप .net के बेसिक्स पे ध्यान दे

----------


## uttarakhandi

Anita Ji और कृष्णा जी , 

वैसे है तो ये जुर्रत ही फिर भी निवेदन करने की धृष्टता कर रहा हूँ । 

क्या आप डोनो लोग .नेट की टूटोरीयल आरम्भ कर सकते हैं ।एक अच्छे गुरु के बिना ज्ञान मुश्किल होता है ।  प्रत्येक लेसॉन के बाद होम्वर्क ज़रूरी हो ।

----------


## anita

> Anita Ji और कृष्णा जी , 
> 
> वैसे है तो ये जुर्रत ही फिर भी निवेदन करने की धृष्टता कर रहा हूँ । 
> 
> क्या आप डोनो लोग .नेट की टूटोरीयल आरम्भ कर सकते हैं ।एक अच्छे गुरु के बिना ज्ञान मुश्किल होता है ।  प्रत्येक लेसॉन के बाद होम्वर्क ज़रूरी हो ।




जी बिलकुल किया जा सकता है 

पर कुछ समय दीजिये 

मार्च अंत तक थोड़ी व्यस्ता है 

उसके बाद करती हु शुरू 

बाकी आपको कोई समस्या हो तो वो आप पूछ सकते है

----------


## anita

.net में कई भाषाओ का समावेश है 

मुख्य तौर पे C#.net, VB.net है 

इसके अलावा भी और भाषाए है 

.net की सहायता से विंडो और वेब पे आधारित दोनों ही तरह के प्रोजेक्ट बनाये जा सकते है

----------


## uttarakhandi

> जी बिलकुल किया जा सकता है 
> 
> पर कुछ समय दीजिये 
> 
> मार्च अंत तक थोड़ी व्यस्ता है 
> 
> उसके बाद करती हु शुरू 
> 
> बाकी आपको कोई समस्या हो तो वो आप पूछ सकते है


शुक्रिया ,,,,,

एक स्टूडेंट को enroll कर लीजिए

----------


## anita

यहाँ पे प्रोजेक्ट के अनुसार ही भाषा का चुनाव किया जा सकता है 

वेबसाइट बनाने के लिए ASP.net का प्रयोग किया जाता है और भाषा के तौर पे उसमे C# या VB.net का प्रयोग किया जाता है

----------


## anita

> शुक्रिया ,,,,,
> 
> एक स्टूडेंट को enroll कर लीजिए



जी ये तो मैं जानती हु

----------

